# What is stopping you from getting more?



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I have two 5.5 gallon tanks and a 5 galllon. 1 male Betta lives in one 5.5 gallon, a female and a snail lives in the other 5.5 gallon and a male and a snail live in the 5 gallon. I love my current setup but I don't think I'll be satisfied until I am surrounded completely by fish. The only things that are stopping me from getting more Bettas are:
1. I ran out of electrical outlets. 
2. My husband might turn the fish into an army and use them against me. 3. When I forgot to do water changes yesterday and remembered at 11 pm as I was about to fall asleep and had to get up and do three 50% wc with gravel vacuum, I realized 3 might be enough for now lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, I have 13 now, and money is the big limiting factor- the setup is what gets you. That, and literally every free surface in my bedroom has fish on it.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

well I think these are the most limiting factors for me 

1. money
2. my mom..
3. my house is small

but I think I'll be ok just 2 because I'm starting a sorority as soon as I have enought funds!!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't count how many I have.. 500+ is the best estimate at this point. And this is after I have taken out over 400 in the last couple weeks. .

Space is stopping me right now.. I don't want to overrun the house, so I keep them all in one room and that space is starting to get cramped lol


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

At this time I have 4 in my room. I am limited because: 

1) I am out of electrical outlets. 
2) I live at home with my grandparents while I attend grad school.. and they do not know about the fish (yes, I do not support sneaky behavior, but I'm 27 years old, work 3 jobs, care for their horses, care for their dogs ... by golly if I want a fish I'll have it). 
3) Time. I teach 2 classes right now (one recently ended as a trimester course, I was teaching 3), I'm in 3 classes right now, I work at a pet store on the weekends, occasionally during the week I'm called into the family business to help with office work, I am very active in activities at school (not because I want to be, but because no one else will do it because they're "too busy"), I care for 40 horses and 8 dogs each day, and I'm trying to do my research so I can finally be done with grad school.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I have 24 adult bettas & 21 fry. What's stopping me is money, space, and after I bought the last my fiance said we need to stop. I didn't remind him of the 2 breeding pair he's already said I could get and the 20 some ladies I need to finish up my sorority.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok so you all with 20+ (or 200+ ) how long does it take you to do water changes? cause it takes me like an hour and a half min to do mine.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Depends on what is being cleaned.. anywhere from an hour to 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Lack of room and outlets & money gets tight. I wish I had a basement.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

holy cow! 5-6 hours that's a job!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My dad. Took the one I had away 7 months ago because he says I spend too much time (and money) on animals and not enough time with people.... :/


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

1. Money  I need a job like...yesterday.
2. Ran out of current space for the tanks, I've got 5 tanks set up at the moment (3 gallon, 4 gal, 5.5 gal, 10 (split), and a 33 which has it's own stand)
3. I have too many wires coming out from everywhere! I don't have a ceiling light so I've got two lamps plugged in, half the time my laptop is plugged in and then my alarm clock. And then of course each tank as 3-4 wires coming out of it already so that adds up to be quite a bit! This is all at my dads house though, as soon as we sell our piano at my mom's house we can set up the 29 gallon I got for free


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think my factors are
1) My parents
2) Space
3) I'm a little lazy sometimes
and 4) Money...

Oh yeah 5) I don't have enough outlets!


----------



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

Myates said:


> I can't count how many I have.. 500+ is the best estimate at this point. And this is after I have taken out over 400 in the last couple weeks. .
> 
> Space is stopping me right now.. I don't want to overrun the house, so I keep them all in one room and that space is starting to get cramped lol


That's amazing! How do you have the space for all of them?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

NeptunesMom said:


> At this time I have 4 in my room. I am limited because:
> 
> 1) I am out of electrical outlets.
> 2) I live at home with my grandparents while I attend grad school.. and they do not know about the fish (yes, I do not support sneaky behavior, but I'm 27 years old, work 3 jobs, care for their horses, care for their dogs ... by golly if I want a fish I'll have it).
> 3) Time. I teach 2 classes right now (one recently ended as a trimester course, I was teaching 3), I'm in 3 classes right now, I work at a pet store on the weekends, occasionally during the week I'm called into the family business to help with office work, I am very active in activities at school (not because I want to be, but because no one else will do it because they're "too busy"), I care for 40 horses and 8 dogs each day, and I'm trying to do my research so I can finally be done with grad school.


Wow, do u have time to sleep, I thought I was busy with grad school + FT job. If u r teaching, will u do PhD?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

For me, lack of time, space, plants, and electrical outlets to be a responsible owner.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I feel like I need to get my three in perfect conditions first. I have one tank cycling, and I will be really glad when that process is over.

Then, my veiltail is growing his tail back after a biting episode. Once he does, I want to get a 6.5 gallon for him, which involves another cycle and moving his tons of plants over to the new tank. 

Then, I want a five gallon for my doubletail. Maybe a Spec. Which involves another cycle and replanting. 

Their current tanks will become plant growout tanks. 

It's more about providing the best environment possible for the ones I have before taking on more. 

Eventually, I would like to rescue bettas from craigslist. Seems like every month or two there is some poor little impulse purchase offered for free.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

I already have six (Everyone you see at the bottom, plus the new guy who still doesn't have a name) and the general consensus in the apartment I live in says I have enough. 3 are in 2 gallon tanks, and the other three are in three gallon+ tanks. What's stopping me from getting more is:
1) I sincerely believe that I would not be able to care for anymore right now, without compromising someone else
2) Not enough outlets
3) Not enough space
4) Not enough money
On top of those things already listed, it takes me at least two hours or more to clean everyone's tanks. I love them and their health and well being will always trump my tired feet or soreness, but I want to keep it at that. Six for is simply what I can handle, and as soon as I can find a job and can support myself, then maybe I'll consider expanding my school. Plus, every time I bring a new guy or girl home they look at me like I've just cheated on them, especially Neil XD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta just wait one day you will on your own and can get as many fish as you want...Hugs ! Plus you will already know about fish keeping and did and awesome job with your girl so you will be all set and ready to jump right in and get those fish and tanks set up !

I only have my one tank and Perseus and although I am tempted to get more I think just one suits me much better right now since I can spend all my money on making him happy..lol Also I go spend time with my son a lot and I will not leave Perseus over two days at the most so if I going to be gone longer that than that I have to take Perseus and his 5 gallon with me and set it up at his house. Since I live back in the woods with so many trees power outages scare me during bad weather so keeping one tank warm is enough for me to handle and if I had more tanks and fish to worry about keeping warm I think I would totally freak out...*eyes my heat packs sitting close by* lol Anyway thats why I only have one fish right now plus he is enough to keep me happy and I also have my dog Barkley to take care of and they are both dearly loved !


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Jexx said:


> Ok so you all with 20+ (or 200+ ) how long does it take you to do water changes? cause it takes me like an hour and a half min to do mine.


I've got mine split so I never have to clean them all on one day. The way I have it I end up spending maybe 3 hours changing tanks a day. It would probably take me less, but things aren't step up well right now & I have tanks in 5 different rooms in the house, both upstairs and downstairs. All the up & down, back & forth with a 3 yr old trying to help extends the time. Being a homemaker I can take more time too, so I acclimate them very slowly each time. If I'm rushed I can usually get things done in a hour, 2 max.

It turns out that nothing is really stopping my house getting more though. My daughter bought herself a pretty yellow lady today & my mom added a nice white EE boy to the mix. Of course I will likely be the one changing them too.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I just bought 15 (3 males and the rest females for my new sorority) from AB plus I got s rescue last night from petsmart, to add to the 20 or so that I already have, so apparently nothing is stopping me......


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have 11 and it's taking 2 hours to do water changes. However, I think I am little slow and inefficient. I am hoping with a bigger tank this will improve. My husband is not crazy about the fish. I will suffice to say I am a 007 when it comes to fish. I never would have dreamed I'd find fish so hypnotic. The more recent set up will be in our living room with a couple tanks in the study. Room is not an issue which could be bad. Plus I hate seeing them suffer which has prompted me to get more than I intended. #11 I think will be blind in one eye.

I do have studio at ground level and near water but no fish in it. I hope to relocate them there after some flooring is installed and I get a new window and door. It's too breezy in the winter right now. I also have this shelf in there that I walked by the other day and thought hmmmm.....

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70201811/#/80071357

I am not sure it's sturdy enough but it sure occured to me. I think the thing about get alot of fish it that I don't think after a certain point you can build a relationship or monitor them closely enough. Sorry ramble on but I am sure thinking about this topic quite a bit.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> I have 11 and it's taking 2 hours to do water changes. However, I think I am little slow and inefficient. I am hoping with a bigger tank this will improve. My husband is not crazy about the fish. I will suffice to say I am a 007 when it comes to fish. I never would have dreamed I'd find fish so hypnotic. The more recent set up will be in our living room with a couple tanks in the study. Room is not an issue which could be bad. Plus I hate seeing them suffer which has prompted me to get more than I intended. #11 I think will be blind in one eye.
> 
> I do have studio at ground level and near water but no fish in it. I hope to relocate them there after some flooring is installed and I get a new window and door. It's too breezy in the winter right now. I also have this shelf in there that I walked by the other day and thought hmmmm.....
> 
> ...


Totally encouraging more fish when I say this lol, but if you do a checkerboard pattern on that shelf I'm sure it could hold the weight if they were all 1.5-2 gallon fish tanks! I think that would be pretty cool actually.

I've got 12 Betta's at the moment and I love each and every one of them. I think the point that I would not be as personal with them would be over 100 full grown (not taking into consideration of breeding here). But this is just my opinion ^^


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lack of room. I have Armand in the 29 gallon in a breeding trap since I have Wintergreen in the main tank.


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

1) My mother and my boyfriend would kill me.
2) Every inch of available space is covered in tanks :lol: (10 fish tanks of varying sizes.)


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know how I'd be able to divide my love!(and my mom would kill me)


----------



## NozzALa (Apr 10, 2013)

I have one right now, and I want to get one more, I just have to wait till I have a few extra bucks. I want to get a 3 gallon tank which is around 30 bucks, at least four plants which will probably be around another 20, a bag of gravel, and one or two decorations/hidey holes. Plus food, and the actual fish. The whole deal will probably set me back around 70-80 bucks, which isn't a huge amount, but I don't make a ton of money and will have to save for it.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

My mother... It's the only reason. I have funds AND space and time, but she has said "If you bring in one more fish, I will flush it plush three more." I was really mad when she said that... But what sucks is that I have 13- ten in a 30g sorority, one female waiting to be QTed and go in there, and two males in a divided 10g. That and 5 Cories being QTed in a 5g. But this leaves me with this in the end:

1 empty 10g
1 empty 5g
1 empty 2.5g
1 empty .5g
4 useless heaters
About $100 worth of gravel not being used
About $60+ of decorations not being used

And it's not like I don't care for them- I spend hours cleaning these tanks and chip in with the electrical bill for them :/ But she says no more, there's too much on my plate. Allow me to consider counting the things I do...

1. School
2. Homework
3. Babysitting
4. Dogs
5. Cat
6. Visiting kitten
7. Assignments
8. More babysitting
9. Fish
10. Social life
11. Chores

But to me, it's fine. I'm not tired or grouchy or evil or anything... I just really like fish! Sorry about the rant...


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Otterfun said:


> Wow, do u have time to sleep, I thought I was busy with grad school + FT job. If u r teaching, will u do PhD?


I don't sleep much (3-4 hrs a night, with usually a 2 hr nap in the afternoon). Which is probably a good thing, because I have animals wanting constant love and attention. :lol: I am hoping to do a PhD. I am on my 3rd year of my MS in Sociology, but I already have an MBA in Marketing (I thought it would be fun, then realized... not so much when my first graduate classes were accounting and finance, and my BA is in Anthropology :shock so that is why I can teach. I have almost enough classes to complete the PhD at this point, but I'm having trouble writing my thesis. Long story short, I picked the wrong major prof (not tenured, and thus was "let go") and the wrong method (interviews). I'm actually writing a dissertation proposal tonight to include in my application to PhD programs. It's not going so well :roll:.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Well, I have 13 now, and money is the big limiting factor- the setup is what gets you. That, and literally every free surface in my bedroom has fish on it.


This - except I only have 10.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Elsewhere said:


> My mother... It's the only reason. I have funds AND space and time, but she has said "If you bring in one more fish, I will flush it plush three more." I was really mad when she said that... But what sucks is that I have 13- ten in a 30g sorority, one female waiting to be QTed and go in there, and two males in a divided 10g. That and 5 Cories being QTed in a 5g. But this leaves me with this in the end:
> 
> 1 empty 10g
> 1 empty 5g
> ...


It may not seem like it, but us mom's usually have a good reason even for rules that seem unreasonable. Give things a few months, then maybe ask her again. But during that time don't hassle her about it. Just accept what she said and listen.


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Funds....Right now I only have one male in a 5.5 and an empty 10 gallon that I am preparing for a sorority. It is so hard for me to have self-control in the pet store though! Honestly, I have to travel every once in a while and don't like leaving my fish to a sitter too. Right now it wouldn't be so bad to get somebody but I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving a lot of fish. I think it would be hard for the fish and the sitter...And I live at home while I go to school and my parents are kind of weird about too many tanks in the house. Really though, I find my fish very therapeutic, I wish they understood. (they think I am crazy for being so attached...)


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

justmel said:


> It may not seem like it, but us mom's usually have a good reason even for rules that seem unreasonable. Give things a few months, then maybe ask her again. But during that time don't hassle her about it. Just accept what she said and listen.


Haha, that was my plan  I know she does have good reasons, it just bothers me when she first says it... Then she usually cools off after a while (can take months) and is all like "Well I guess another fish isn't so bad" XD


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

1) Money
2) Space/Time
3) *biggest factor* Mom.


----------



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a single 10 gallon tank with a male and some community fish. My reason for not getting a second tank, despite REALLY wanting a second, is traveling with everything. It's hard to find a place in the car for everything as it is, between my brother and I when moving between home and school for major breaks. I'd love to get another small tank, 5 gallons at most, but there just isn't room on the road trips.

Plus my family thinks I'm crazy as it is being willing to transport this size tank back and forth.


----------



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

I have run out of outlets in my house.... need to move to a place with more outlets


----------



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

I know this comment isn't going to help break the betta habit but for those saying their reason is a lack of outlets, my response is extension cords are a fish lovers best friend.:shock:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

DanielaMarie said:


> I know this comment isn't going to help break the betta habit but for those saying their reason is a lack of outlets, my response is extension cords are a fish lovers best friend.:shock:


Yes they are, I have three of those right now plus two Timer extension cords for my lights and whatnot....I could run another tank but would need to manually turn off and on the light and I'm not at this home all the time....so would be a problem unfortunately ><


----------



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

i have extension cords!
Im worried if i plug more in im gonna start a fire


----------



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes they are, I have three of those right now plus two Timer extension cords for my lights and whatnot....I could run another tank but would need to manually turn off and on the light and I'm not at this home all the time....so would be a problem unfortunately ><


That's too bad. By the way, the betta in your avatar is gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I used to have 12 but I'm down to 8 now. I'm in the process of moving and I'm yaking 3 fish with me, I hope. So I'm rehoming 4 of them and one is near death. Also, my mom and brother would kill me if I had more. And, my space in my new house will be limited.


----------



## Doshiegg (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't have enough money ;-;

And that means 5, 50% water changes every week...


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have four Bettas currently.

1. Money is my main limiting factor here.

Although, I have a tendency to hoard fish stuff, so I probably have a bunch of heaters and filters hiding in my basement.

2. I made a promise to myself that if any of my current fish are sick, I can't get any more until they're cured. Merlin currently has Columnaris, so I can't get any more until he's better. (Though as soon as those fuzzies dissapear, I'll start looking for a nice plakat male.)


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I got 15 but i dont do all the wc's the same day.



> I ran out of electrical outlets.


biggest limiting factor


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Nothing apparently. I just brought #7 home.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Money is my biggest limiting factor right now being that I am unemployed and ran my savings account dry. 

Also, availability of the type of betta I want is quite limited so I generally have to wait a long while before I find them up for sale. It took me a year to get my hands on the one in my display picture again after the original pair died. 

I was lucky in that my older brother is an electrician so he put two extra powerpoints in for me to run all my fish tanks off.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> I I have almost enough classes to complete the PhD at this point, but I'm having trouble writing my thesis. Long story short, I picked the wrong major prof (not tenured, and thus was "let go") and the wrong method (interviews). I'm actually writing a dissertation proposal tonight to include in my application to PhD programs. It's not going so well :roll:.


I don't bettas quite qualify for Sociology but at 2 weeks now I've thought there would be an interesting thesis that researched and discussed the psychology of betta owners and the relationship with their fish. What is the the fascination and thought process behind of this? Why do we get hooked? There are lots of fish and pets one could have why bettas? Why can we not drive past a Petco without stopping? Why do we keep going to the store just to get "supplies" only to eventually return with a betta? We continue to hear the siren call of the betta mermaid. I think that is going be my signature.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

1. Money- just about sent myslf broke buying on impulse. 2 bettas to 21 in 2 months (18 males and 3 females)
2. Time- So busy already I literally have no free time except when on the forum and that is almost 100% of the time during studying. I have so many animals I really have to be careful about getting more than I can handle plus I only usually work 1 day a week so things are going to be terribly hectic when I finally get a full time job. Plus I am dying to get the horse of my dreams which I will have to wait until I am more financial.
3. Space- My room is already home to 2 saddles plus tons of horse gear, a large cage (almost 2m square) that my cat goes into when I am in town, my fish tanks and my very large mouse cage that is almost as tall as my plus about a metre long by 1/2 meter wide plus of course my bed furniture etc.

Since beginning to import bettas not buying is so much harder I really am addicted and then sometimes I walk into a petshop for something and come out with another three or so bettas. I really need help........


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

1. Money
2. Space
3. Myself, knowing if i get too many, there just would be enough of me to go around. Decided to set my limit at 3, perfect since i just spotted a black crowntail i would love to have. Plus, upkeeping 3 NPTs isnt going to be easy.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

When I say I ran out of outlets I mean I ran out of outlets to plug power bars into XD I am jealous of you who are able to keep your fish in your bedroom. My bettas are in my living room. If I could put some in my bedroom I would totally have room for at least 3 more!


----------



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

What about plugging power bars into power bars :hmm:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

My factors are space and outlets really, and then money. I have 9 tanks with heaters, lights and bubblers hooked to a single outlet through a mess of power bars and cords. And that's not all my tanks, just the most on one outlet. 

I envision one day having a house big enough I can designate an actual fish room and have several outlets installed so the fish can be on sturdy shelves against those walls without risk of blowing a socket and keeping things tidy. 

But then I'd want to get more fish to fill more space xD 

21 bettas, 7 panda cories, 4 snails // 12 tanks (most 5g or under, 2 10g, 1 29g)

I stagger the water changes so I can keep up with it all after a full-time job and art commissions, but it certainly does take up a lot of time when you throw dinner and cleaning house and actual sleep in there xD


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

DanielaMarie said:


> What about plugging power bars into power bars :hmm:


+1 I do that xD


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Originally Posted by DanielaMarie 
What about plugging power bars into power bars 

Ummm don't think that is really safe......it can overload the power point and cause a fire so yeah be really careful about doing that.....


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Will be upgrading to larger powerbars asap. Did not realise that, thanks Veggiegirl.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

No probs, don't want any disasters! your set up is amazing by the way, those shelves are awesome and I just love the way you decorated them


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks ^^ Today was a super busy day but I'm really happy with how it turned out! Good thing larger power bars was on my list this payday anyhow.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I currently have three bettas, but I'm caring for my sister's betta too, so I guess you can say I have four. I have one divided 10 gallon which houses my male, Patriot, and female betta, Tiny Tina, and two zebra nerite snails, which have made babies that will never hatch.  Poor little things. I also have a 3 gallon KK which houses my baby betta, Norman. My other 3 gallon KK houses my sister's ill betta, but he'll soon be going back to his own tank.

The only thing preventing me from buying more bettas is that I don't have any more available heaters. Plenty of tanks, but no heaters.  And my college dorms only allow me to bring one 10 gallon tank. I'll be dividing my 10 gallon into three parts so once my baby is big enough, he can go in it too with his own nerite snail, most likely.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Like pretty much everyone on here I would love to have more,but I have to stop myself and be realistic.I have 3 very lovely little boys and they are very good to me and very good for me.To look after 3 properly is a very good number for me.Plus I have also run out of electrical outlets and space. :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Syriiven said:


> Will be upgrading to larger powerbars asap. Did not realise that, thanks Veggiegirl.


Yeah definitely no one piggyback double adapters or anything like that off power points or power boards. Like Veggiegirl said, it can cause fires because you overload it. 

It is a pain that bettas require heaters unless you heat the room or live in the tropics. Would cut down on a lot of power points if they were cold water fish!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, that is very true. Lol, but as much as I would love to move ( in Canada) I'm here for several more years atleast >.<


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

if none of our bettas needed heaters, just think how many more bettas we could have!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I would have....5 more tanks!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I could have 3 more!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

1. Lack of space
2. Lack of motivation to explain to my boyfriend how I need to save every animal in need, EVER
3. I want to buy a new car soon
4. I already have 6 bettas (3 tanks), 2 cats and a bunny to care for.


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

At this point I have one female. She's beautiful. 

What is stopping me?
1) I live in a dorm room.
2) I am going to Alaska in 5 months.
3) My fiance thinks I am insane. 
4) I am poor. Lol ol


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Let's see... I personally have 11 bettas and a 15 gallon community tank and I supervise the care of my sister's betta and the 10 gallon don't-know-what's-going-into-it-yet tank at work.

What's stopping me from getting more-
- Money - although I did just get my tax return, so that's not as much of an issue at the moment
- Space - every available surface in my dorm that could safely hold a tank currently does, and the dorm I'll be in next school year is smaller than the one I'm in now. I'm working on switching to a rack system for the summer, though, and that may make space less of an issue
- Time - to a certain extent... It takes me around 1-2 hours to do water changes for all of the tanks, and it's a bit of a pain because I have to dump/get new water from the floor's bath/shower room down the hall.
- Running electrical cords - I have enough outlets to safely run all of my tanks, but I'm still working on getting all of them organized so it's easier to work with and doesn't look like a mess.
- Moving - I need to move some or all of my tanks to and from school at least three times a year, and it's a major pain in the rear getting everybody cupped/bagged, draining and tearing down the tanks, transferring them to the car, and setting them back up.
- To a small extent - college regulations on tank size. While my school technically allows up to 30 gallons of tank volume per room, they don't really seem to care. I have around 45 gallons total at the moment and know a person who runs a 50 gallon in his room - no one's ever had an issue so long as we don't do anything stupid.

I'm lucky that my parents are pretty darn accepting of my hobby and that they respect that it's more or less a form of therapy for me. However, I'm fairly sure that my dear father is starting to think that I'm becoming the crazy fish lady :lol:


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

Space, both as far as a tank, then also a space for said tank. I also would need a heater. I'd have as many as I could if not for concerns.


----------



## JandE Pets (Mar 17, 2013)

1 space- every flat space but the floor is taken in my bedroom lol.
2 money- you can never have enough for everything you need

i have ten right now and planning on getting more as soon as i get my shelving put up.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

jadaBlu said:


> I don't bettas quite qualify for Sociology but at 2 weeks now I've thought there would be an interesting thesis that researched and discussed the psychology of betta owners and the relationship with their fish. What is the the fascination and thought process behind of this? Why do we get hooked? There are lots of fish and pets one could have why bettas? Why can we not drive past a Petco without stopping? Why do we keep going to the store just to get "supplies" only to eventually return with a betta? We continue to hear the siren call of the betta mermaid. I think that is going be my signature.


You should do research on it and write a paper. I have thought about writing a paper on people who dress their animals in clothes, which I am one of those people ;-).


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

The hubby. I have 4 *5g tanksIf he didn't keep me from going crazy with it....

I'd have a 5g tank in the kitchen, a 30 gallon in the foyer, and since a 5g wouldn't fit on the sink counter, I'd have 2 3g tanks one on either side of the sink in the bathroom.... and I'd probably go for another 5g in the living room after....

So if he let me go full blown... I'd have a total of 6 *5g tanks, 2 *3g tanks, and a 30g tank.... Though I do know I'd probably get a little frustrated with keeping up the maintnance on THAT many tanks >.< lol


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Myates, that's why you're a SUPER moderator, LOL.

For us, it's simple: a two year old. Nothing puts the stop on more fish like two grabby little hands!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL Juditko! 

My youngest is 8, so it makes it a bit easier lol. I put her to use if I need


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Jadeangel, you have every available empty square foot planned out, if only........ we can dream  HA Nice


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

isochronism said:


> Jadeangel, you have every available empty square foot planned out, if only........ we can dream  HA Nice


hehe, yes I do! :lol:

The way I figure it, tanks can really add a special touch to a room. We have much more space if I wanted to go berzerk (and had a hubby who would be like suuuuure, go ahead, hahaha) but I think my secret tank plan would just look awesome  The 30g is definitely happening, just a matter of a year or two first... so I have plenty of time to plan it out ;-)


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, I had a "no more tanks" rule. As in, I wasn't allowed to fill any tanks I didn't already own. So, I had a 5.5g, a 1.75g, and a 0.5g hospital tank. So, my limit was set at 3 bettas.

I had one in the 5.5,
the baby in the 1.75,
and my rescue in the 0.5, (soon to be moved to another 1.75 as soon as my new heater comes.)

BUT.

Today, I was in Petsmart, looking at decor, and saw a Koi-patterned delta tail!
The (gorgeous) employee guilted me into getting him. He actually played the "he'll probably end up in one of those betta cubes, cold and sad..." card!

Needless to say, I have a new fish, in a 10g(!), with some live plants...

Apparently, nothing stops me anymore...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

My reasons:

1. My dad keeps getting me too many fish, my tank is over stocked
2. I can't get any more fish!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, that's the spirit SnoeFlayke! Gee I'm a bad influence XD

I also picked up two new betta's today. The boy wasn't exactly a rescue but the girl was, she also had a body slime infection. Piebald is S.I.P. so I'm at 13 now. Apparently my money issues aren't stopping me either ><


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Haha, that's the spirit SnoeFlayke! Gee I'm a bad influence XD


Like I need any more bad influences!

He's super-pretty (the fish and the employee;-)), and loves his tank, and he's even shown me that he's a Super Delta!
I'll get pictures as soon as the bubbles clear from the sides of his tank...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Snoeflayke said:


> Like I need any more bad influences!
> 
> He's super-pretty (the fish and the employee;-)), and loves his tank, and he's even shown me that he's a Super Delta!
> I'll get pictures as soon as the bubbles clear from the sides of his tank...


Awesome!....wish we had some super-pretty employees around here >< most are all women so...yeah not too many guys to chose from lol


----------



## aznmint (Apr 2, 2013)

I currently have 5; all in my room xD
Factors:
1) Money***
2) Parents
3) School :/


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Awesome!....wish we had some super-pretty employees around here >< most are all women so...yeah not too many guys to chose from lol


It's not always a good thing! The pretty ones can talk you into buying more things...

But seriously. If you've ever seen the show Once Upon A Time... Yeah. He looks just like Captain Hook. Seriously. Unf.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

I have 2, one in a five, and one in a ten gallon. The stoppers for me are:

Money: I'm on a very tight budget.
Space: Tanks are heavy and the bigger of the two is a community.
My step-mom- She's already freaked out by the fact that I have 2 aquariums v_v Otherwise I'd have a ton of bettas occupying my upstairs by now XD


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have 8 and there is ONE more online that I'm trying to figure out an arrangement for. I am running out of table space and doing a lot of water changes. 

This thread is making me not feel so bad and I had a good laugh at the person who said they are out of electrical outlets....


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Snoeflayke said:


> Like I need any more bad influences!
> 
> He's super-pretty (the fish and the employee;-)), and loves his tank, and he's even shown me that he's a Super Delta!
> I'll get pictures as soon as the bubbles clear from the sides of his tank...


Can you get a picture of the employee too?


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

I've had my eye on a blue and white elephant ear betta for over two weeks but don't have the money for it T_T


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

percyfyshshelley said:


> Can you get a picture of the employee too?


My post at the top of the page has a link that looks. Just. Like. Him.
I'd steal something off his facebook page, but considering that we're not actually friends, and I just found it by accident, that might be a little creepy...;-)


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol. What? Downloading a pix from a stranger's fb page and posting it on a fish forum? Creepy? Nah. Ok, I didn't notice the link earlier. I'll check it out.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Holy cow! Sorry for the double post but I just checked out the link. Yeah, I'd pretty much buy anything he was selling. Sigh. Good thing he doesn't work around here because I'd be at the pet store even MORE than I already am.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

For me:
1. Space
2. Money
3. Time
4. Parents (although I live in a dorm, they still have to go home with me during the summer)
5. The fact that my friends might force me to go to an intervention program....for fish. Not smoking or anything like that...but FISH. XD


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

umm I want to shop at your petsmart Snowflayke!!!!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

What limits me..?? Let me list the reasons
1) My "zoo" consists of a 4yrold and 8yr old human, a 9yr old blue pitbull, a bearded dragon in her 40 gallon terrarium( and her 7 different live foods that I have to care for!), a 10g with 2 guppy's and 3 African dwarf frogs, my daughters 4g with her marble HM male betta, and my 5g with the new guy a CT male Betta. 
2) well hell ...SPACE!.. refer to #1 and you'll understand
3) I work full time and a single mother with 100% custody so time is an issue for giving all my zoo member proper care.
4) I love going away on vacation often and it's hell getting someone to come over and give proper care to the aquatic ones( and sometimes the kids as well when adult vacation). I have a constant option for the dragon and the dog but the rest of my zoo not so much

Howeevveer... If another healthy Marble Betta shows up at Petco(they didn't know what they had!...well neither did I lol) I can't say my will is that strong


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Jexx said:


> umm I want to shop at your petsmart Snowflayke!!!!


You're close enough to visit!;-)
Just one border hop and about an hour and a half drive, and you can shop there too!

The best part? He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## fiky95 (Feb 24, 2013)

Snoeflayke said:


> You're close enough to visit!;-)
> Just one border hop and about an hour and a half drive, and you can shop there too!
> 
> The best part? He knows what he's talking about.


CHEERING FOR A COUPLE! 

Ok, I know I'm getting a tad bit overexcited, but I can't be the only one.

Anyway, terribly jealous of all your amazing fish!  You guys have so many and take care of them so well, it's awesome. I have just one in a 7gal and am tragically limited by my parents, money, space and lack of outlets.xD


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Husband and space lol. But I am putting a sorority together, I will be getting about ten girls so I am getting more betta, just not more tanks. ;-)


----------



## lovemyfish99 (Apr 1, 2013)

Probably my boss. Started a year ago with two VTs (avatar, Steve and Alan) at the office. Went to Petsmart on Sat, and SALE!! So I bought two more, for a total of 4 at the reception area desk. Each one in a 1 gal canister, so it looks like an exhibit  2 veil tails, 1 halfmoon and 1 crowntail. 

I want more...


----------



## shushcat (Feb 16, 2013)

While lack of outlets is a concern, for me it's lack of sturdy spaces to put more tanks! Also the knowledge that if I give in to this betta illness once, I'll do it again :lol:


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I am hoping to move overseas when I finish my degree and I would hate to put multiple fish through a lengthy and stressful quarantine process.
Therefore Kaida can be my solo brat fish who will get way more attention than is good for him.


----------



## megan6o6 (Apr 18, 2013)

I only have one betta boy in a 2.5 g tank! i want anther but i live in a dorm room  not ideal!!!!!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmmm so I know I posted in this thread not too long ago explaining why I "can't" get anymore bettas, but I saw yesterday that they were having a sitewide sale on thatpetplace.com, so I splurged =3. Got a 50w Aqueon heater for $15 on Amazon (hopefully it's fully functional). Then got a glass hood, 4 silk plants, 3 different caves, 2 thermometers and 3 betta hammocks all for around $54 including shipping. Now, since I already have a spare filter and I plan on doing a bare-bottom tank, I just need the actual 10 gallon tank itself. I also need to pick up some more dividers for it because I will be splitting it into either 3 or maybe 4 compartments so I can use the tank for rescues. Yay!


----------



## bannlow2471 (Mar 12, 2013)

@Viva, that sounds like a great idea! As far we what's stopping me, I guess not much. I came home with two new girls (orange crowntail, Clementine and marble? veiltail, Bettina) on Friday night.


----------



## bannlow2471 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oops forgot Clementine's pic.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh, such pretty girls! My next tank is going to be an NPT sorority!

(So, uhh, yeah, nothing really stopping me right now...)


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My husband I think officially has a head count now. That came about when we went to the hardware store to get lumber to make a table top and I mentioned a partial number of the amount tanks I would need.

I still want at least one more this year and I am going to try asking for it as a gift for our anniversary. I want a purple betta. Purple is my absolute favorite color and Purple bettas don't seem to be common. It will probably be a Aquabid fish unless someone here come through with one they need a home for or to sell. My anniversary is in October BTW! Also the water changes are giving me a workout. I am up to 2am on Fridays doing water changes. I would get it done sooner but I prepare the water ( a few degrees higher and it cools and the Prime sits to eliminate bubbles) before we go to dinner (date night) and when I get back I change the water. Fridays are one of the few free days I have. It will get a little easier most my tanks will all be in a row on my stand and I am going to use a pump to refill. You can see the basic intended set up in my album.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Space. That is the biggest factor. My husband, son and I live in a one bedroom apartment that used to be a motel room, so not a whole lot of space there. I currently have two 5 gallon tanks both with one betta in them and a 3 gallon and a 1/2 gallon tank that are both empty. My hubby won't let me put any fish in anything less than a 5 gallon from now on, so..... my 3 gallon is waiting for something. I'm considering putting a cricket in the 1/2 gallon tank for my son to raise.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hmm, probably space. I moved back in with my parents last year and now I only have space in my bedroom to keep them in (and a couple grow-out tubs in the basement). I have 12 tanks running right now and theres just no way I could get anymore to fit in here. Once I move back out I'll have a fish room, but even then I'll probably keep my betta numbers around where they are currently at so that I can make room for the Bristlenose Pleco program I'm working to start up right now. Just have to get everyone grown out and moved into larger tanks.
then comes money, and because my BF already thinks that I'm a crazy fish lady. Imagine how much worse it'll get when I convince him I need a fish room!


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

That orange girl is so pretty!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

NY here I come! lol (kidding! i'm married and as of sunday my husband banned m from petsmart :/. On friday I went and bought some moneywort, anubias, and marimo balls and i ended up accidentally bringing home a guppy fry. so now he says that since every time i go to pets mart I come home with a fish whether its intentional or not, i'm not allowed to go for a while. [the guppy really wa an accident. they keep some fish in with their plants and I guess a guppy had given birth and one of the fry hitch hiked in the water the plants were kept in. i didn't see returning him as an option. he's only like 2-3 weeks old. he needs a mommy!])


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Right now, I have 4 males in 2 gal. glass bowls from the Walmart hobby section, with heaters. My females are in two different chi's. My breeder male is in with bubbles, in a plastic tub with adj. heater--still unsure if there are eggs but hopeful. Next to him, is the fry tub, with a heater and a homemade sponge filter, until mine come in.

Let's see--cost of breeding fish--well over 400.00 combined with males/females. Heaters, tubs, tanks and now, in need of 8 plug outlets? What's stopping me from buying more? No electric outlets, no money and out of fish tank room! lol Oh, and cleaning of house--not done as, I am spending 6-8 hours feeding and cleaning tanks. Oh, did I mention that I have a 29G, 4 filter tank (external and internal) filters, with rare African cichlids that are growing to adulthood. Did I get excited and obsessed, all at once? YESSSSS! Help! lol


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Jexx said:


> NY here I come! lol (kidding! i'm married and as of sunday my husband banned m from petsmart :/. On friday I went and bought some moneywort, anubias, and marimo balls and i ended up accidentally bringing home a guppy fry. so now he says that since every time i go to pets mart I come home with a fish whether its intentional or not, i'm not allowed to go for a while. [the guppy really wa an accident. they keep some fish in with their plants and I guess a guppy had given birth and one of the fry hitch hiked in the water the plants were kept in. i didn't see returning him as an option. he's only like 2-3 weeks old. he needs a mommy!])


But looking isn't a crime! ;-)
I totally understand. At this point, I think I'll be kicked out if I bring any more fish home before I get my current ones' fins healed up!


----------

